# Jules Bianchi: F1 driver dies from crash injuries



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/formula1/33578770












> French Formula 1 driver Jules Bianchi has died, nine months after suffering severe head injuries in a crash at the 2014 Japanese Grand Prix.
> 
> The 25-year-old had been in a coma since crashing his Marussia car into a recovery vehicle in wet conditions in Suzuka last October.
> 
> ...


Damn this seemed so long ago I totally forgot about the crash, poor guy fought on for 9 more months.

Very sad news


----------

